# Jahre Viking



## dave13 (Feb 16, 2009)

I have just been watching footage of the Jahre Viking prior to and after her fire and cannot believe a vessel of that size sailed for so long. The discussion about a ships beauty and lines will go on for ever but her sheer bulk astounds me, especialy when you see other ships along side. Has anyone heard of plans to build something similar in size or in fact has opinions about if we will ever see such a creation again.


----------



## Coastie (Aug 24, 2005)

Was that footage on the net? If so, do you have a link please?


----------



## dave13 (Feb 16, 2009)

Hi Coastie, I dont know how to show the link or if indeed I am allowed to, but it was a montage of stills on you tube. 

Sorry thats not much help

dave


----------



## billyboy (Jul 6, 2005)

Try this

http://www.youtube.com/results?sear...&search=Search&sa=X&oi=spell&resnum=0&spell=1


----------



## Billieboy (May 18, 2009)

billyboy said:


> Try this
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/results?sear...&search=Search&sa=X&oi=spell&resnum=0&spell=1


It's a BIG wee boat! The Battilus and Bellyma wer on the same plans I think, but with two engine rooms each.


----------



## spearing (Mar 9, 2011)

According to Lloyd's List last month, Maersk have ordered a number of 18,000 teu box boats. Length 400m, beam 59m, with possibly larger ships in the pipeline. Box boats of up to 470m long were also mentioned.

http://www.lloydslist.com/ll/sector/Insurance/article356762.ece

Bob


----------



## callpor (Jan 31, 2007)

dave13 said:


> Hi Coastie, I dont know how to show the link or if indeed I am allowed to, but it was a montage of stills on you tube.
> 
> Sorry thats not much help
> 
> dave


I have some pictures of her lightering in the USG.


----------

